# What are they worth



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I have a buddy that is going to have his yellow lab pure bred bread with another pure breed lab. The male is AKC registered but the ***** is not. What will the value of the puppys be if they are not registered?


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

sota,

I know I'm going to take heat for this, but it MY OPINION your friend and anyone else should leave the breeding to the pros. If the initial desire is to know how much $ one can get for a pup, that's the first mistake. All breeding should be done to to better the breed. Just my opinion.

For your question...not much more than $100.

Take care...

Mike


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

I competely agree with Mike


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

I agree with taddy and ryan

sotaman, I know this is not your "deal", but you should really talk to your buddy about responsible breeding.

Heck, I have male from two versatile champions. He has prized himself in natural ability and utility tests. He is a fine speciman, his only physical flaw is a misaligned tooth. I don't know if he will be stud dog material or not! Even with the good blood, even after getting hips tested, etc....

My point is....breeding should be left to the "best of the best".

Bobm kindly gave me some numbers on Elhew pointers. They were staggering how many litters were born and how few dogs turned out viable for stud/*****. Something like 2000 puppies, 5-10 dogs used for breeding program. Those kind of numbers and honesty in a breeding program are what truly promotes the breeds of dogs we love.

No one should let their personal feelings cloud the "truth" of whether a dog is worthy of breeding or not. Everyone thinks their dog is the best, as we should love our dogs, but....if one wants to breed dogs for money or just cause we love our current dog....that person should not be breeding dogs.

To be responsible breeders it takes brutal honesty in evaluating our stock and near perfect dogs.....very few people are lucky enough to have a dog worthy of breeding.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey I agree with you all and I can not talk him out of it.

With that said we used to have a yellow ***** and black stud. And we bread them about four times together. And those puppys where all sold before hitting the ground. But both had very good lines and everyone loved my dogs. Not to many of them went to anywhere but friends. But I do agree with what you said, as long as you understand some people fall in love with there buddys dogs and would love a pup from them. Because these two labs of mine where the most meallow dogs you have ever laid eyes on until the shotguns came out and then they where wide open all day. Boy I miss those two.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I will disagree. Go ahead and have the pups if both dogs are good companions and show good hunting traits. For those out there that can't afford $600 for a dog, they will probably make great hunting companions.

If buyers want to do field trials, let them call professional breeders.

I have never paid over $125 for a pup and in over 20 years of hunting my dogs have either performed as good or better than dogs with papers.

I do agree that if he is doing it to make money, leave that to professional breeders. If he is doing it to have some good hunting dogs for the average joe and just wants to clear enough to pay the first shots and any other misc. expenses, then go ahead.

Just my $.02


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

See the problem is he thinks he will get be able to sell the few he sells for at least 200 and I told him I think he is nuts. There are AKC registered dogs going for about the same price and why would anyone pay that much. He has a sister and some other family that wants a pup from his dog. That is why he is going to get her bread then he wants to sell the rest at that price to make up the difference. Like I said I don't think he will get that much and he says I am going to try I need a little for my time.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

live2hunt, I'm not saying there's not good dogs out there that aren't high dollar. All I'm saying is the lab is where it is today because of too many backyard breeders and too much popularity. The lab breed is more prone to hd and elbow, eye issues than it ever has been. Many of these issues can be traced back to people who thought they were doing the right thing, having litters with dogs they actually knew little about.

It's kinda like short term gain, long term pain.....it's easy to get a couple dogs together and get a good litter of hunting dogs.....but you have to look at the big picture and see what it does for the breed down the road.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

sota: I disagree with him trying to make $$$ on the pups based on what you say he wants to do.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Well that is the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth. Like I said I told him to not do it he isn't doing anyone any good.

But hey I will be down in your neck of the woods on friday. If you wan to go fishing shoot me a pm


----------



## wallmounter (Jan 12, 2005)

At the very least, if he is dead set on having a litter tell him to get the hips and eyes checked and certified at a bare minimum if he already hasn't. If they don't check out he shouldn't have a litter bottom line. Not having a litter might cause some sadness for the friends/family that wanted a pup, but it is nowhere near the pain and agony they will experience if they have to watch a dog suffer from ailments that should be predictable.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the key is to look at the parents and ask yourself are they exceptional dogs?? If so then get one. Remember if the parents are both real young you have no way of knowing anything about their long term health issues unless they are hip and eye certified by a competent vet.

If they are not exceptional ( and this is the probable answer) why would you pin yourself down for 10-12 years with a dog that isn't exceptionally well bred.

The initial purchase cost of dog owner ship is peanuts compared to the overall cost of ownership. Especailly if unexpected health problems show up in later years when you are attached to the dog.

Sentimental breedings like this are a crapshoot at best.

Smart people will buy adult dogs that are proven when you look at the whole picture thats the best deal from a monetary standpoint.

I like pups too and enjoy training them.....but its not the smartest way to buy a dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

the key is to look at the parents and ask yourself are they exceptional dogs?? If so then get one. Remeber if the parents are both real young you have no way of knowing anything about their long term health issues unless they are hip and eye certified by a competent vet.

If they are not exceptional ( and this is the probable answer) why would you pin yourself down for 10-12 years with a dog that isn't exceptionally well bred.

The initial purchase cost of dog owner ship is peanuts compared to the overall cost of ownership. Especailly if unexpected health problems show up in later years when you are attached to the dog.

Sentimental breedings like this are a crapshoot at best.

Smart people will buy adult dogs that are proven when you look at the whole picture thats the best deal from a monetary standpoint.

I like pups too and enjoy training them.....but its not the smartest way to buy a dog.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I agree with what you are all saying but there is just no changing this guys mind. If I am not mistaken I think he told me last night he has the male over at his place now.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Sota,

Maybe you could remind him of the costs...first shots, dew claws, time, any unxpected health issues, etc. By the time he is done I doubt he'll "make" much off unregistered dogs.

Do whatever you need to persuade him not to do this...tie him up if necessary...okay that's a joke. :lol:

Best of luck in your persuasion...

Mike


----------



## Mr. B (Mar 16, 2004)

If he is dead set on breeding the two dogs, maybe you can convince him to sell the puppies to those that will agree to have them spayed and neutered?

I have a 4 year lab that is from a friend of a friend. We had her spayed, we did not want puppies and we had heard it was better for her health. So far we have not developed any health issues (knock on wood). But my next lab will be from a professional breeder.


----------

